# Sores under arms and on stomach.



## SpikeFulton (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello, I have a hedgehog who is a little over a year old. About a week ago I noticed she had some sores under her front legs in the armpit area. It looks like big cuts under each leg. Now about a week has gone by and the sores under her legs are looking a little better but she has developed another sore on her stomach area.

Does anyone know what could cause this? I am wondering if she is chewing on herself, or maybe her wheel is causing it? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SpikeFulton (Apr 2, 2012)

As I look more into it, it sounds like she might have dry skin. Does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## VolcanoView (Apr 5, 2012)

I have also seen this caused by mites and by allergies to bedding material. Do you use shavings?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

How big is she? Is she overweight? 
The sores around the armpit area sounds like she could be overweight, it tends to happen there as in the summer, folds get sweaty and start rubbing, then gets itchy, so more biting, etc etc.


----------

